# PTL vs Combitube?



## apagea99 (Sep 27, 2008)

In my class, I have to choose between the two of these on which one I will be tested on. I really would like to be proficient with both (and I'll have the opportunity to practice both, but not be tested on both) since there's no telling which one will be used by whatever service hires me after I graduate.

I'm leaning toward the PTL for several reasons:

1) It's guaranteed by the manufacturer, so you can use it without testing the cuffs first, unlike the combitube (unless something has changed since I had my lecture/demo on them)

2) You can inflate the cuffs with the BVM which you've probably already been using vs. using the syringes provided with the combitube

3) I want to work for my county's service after I graduate and they stock PTLs almost exclusively. It would be nice to have that proficiency when I go into the interview.

Anyone have any other feedback? I'd like some input on how each works in the field.....knowing more about that will help me make a decision here. It seems like having to test the combitube's cuffs prior to using would waste time (albeit only a few seconds, but those few seconds could be important). Or is that testing something only talked about in the classroom and not practiced in the field?

Thanks all!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 27, 2008)

there are services still using the ptl?????


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2008)

Both are in my scope, and I've had practice with both and hands down prefer the combi tube. PTLs are almost entirely phased out here in NM anyways


----------



## imurphy (Sep 28, 2008)

Even if the company guarentees the cuff, I'd still test it before insertion! Companies fail remember!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, what is the PTL?

I HAAAATEEE the combitube, I don't know why it's just a hang up, maybe because every single one we've used in class has never worked and I wouldn't want to chance that happening on a real patient.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 28, 2008)

sasha:

this is a ptl:






as far as your combitube problem, are you training with brand new, out of the package combis are ones that have been beaten well past death by over eager students??

must of the tubes we used in my medic class were at least three classes old. thats a lot of wear and tear. if thats the case, you cant blame it on the device.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> as far as your combitube problem, are you training with brand new, out of the package combis are ones that have been beaten well past death by over eager students??
> 
> must of the tubes we used in my medic class were at least three classes old. thats a lot of wear and tear. if thats the case, you cant blame it on the device.



He has a point. Combitubes are expensive, so classes tend to reuse them.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2008)

jtpaintball70 said:


> He has a point. Combitubes are expensive, so classes tend to reuse them.



We were actually the first medic class at my school so most of our equipment is brand new, including the combitubes which were tried on three of our mannequins (Rupert, Ernie and Pepito). The things that aren't brand new are the drugs (which are ooooooohhh seven years expired at best? It would be nice to have had some unexpired saline to practice subq, IMs and hooking IVs up not just threading the catheter in.), stuff like KEDs and stretchers. We even had a new set of larygnoscope blades!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 28, 2008)

so what was the problem with the tubes?


----------



## Markhk (Sep 29, 2008)

The Combitube in our area is being phased out by 2010 in favor of the King Airway. As it stands the County is talking about only stocking Combitube-Small Adults as they seem to work much better in the average adult population versus the standard Combitibe.


----------

